# $1000 Fender Bender Flounder



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

Wednesday morning report, Buddy and I decided to go down to Matagorda to see if the flounder was biting. Still dark, while driving through the country roads at 55 mph, buddy and I were just shooting the breeze, next minute "OH S_ _T 
DEER"......Too late, the deer had decided to cross the road, he jumped out from the ditch and hit the front headlight of my car. His head got stuck between my headlight and fender as her body swang to hit the door. My buddy at the time was looking at me, as he turn to his right, all he could see was a big animal by the window hitting the door. Scared the **** out of him and myself. There was no way to avoid hitting the animal, being a one way on both sides, there were cars on the other side and a car right on my tail. I could not slam on the breaks. My instinct I step on the gas hoping not to hit the deer head on. Lucky I did, otherwise there would have deer through the windshield. Stop at local gas stations and check the damages...still driveable, we turn around to see if the deer had fell in the ditch. Couldnt find her so we off to fishing. Got to the spot, end up catching eight but only one keeper and rat red. As we drove home, we stop at the area of the incident to see if we could find the deer in case the insurance people didnt believe me. We walk between the grass and road about 200 yards from the gas station saw some legs sticking out of the air. That was it..deer must of been about 130 lbs plus...the smell was in the air...took some pics. Wait about 15 yards away another set of legs...we walked up and yeap, that was the one that hit us...took pics. We walk back, told the attendant at the local gas station, he mention this happens at least once a week. So lesson learn, to either buy a big *** truck or not drive through the country at night.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

thats more than $1000 flounder...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

poor bambi...thats a toyota youre driving right? id say at least $3000 worth of damage.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

im sure the $1000 is refered to his insurance deductable...


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

You would not believe it but I just got my truck back from the shop 3400.00 damage because a deer jumped out in front of me on 521 fm on my home from matagorda.Ouch I know how ya feel some good news my truck is back to normal no visible signs of a deer.


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

*Hit on 521 also*



noo-noo said:


> You would not believe it but I just got my truck back from the shop 3400.00 damage because a deer jumped out in front of me on 521 fm on my home from matagorda.Ouch I know how ya feel some good news my truck is back to normal no visible signs of a deer.


i was hit also on 521 also near the chevron station ...coming up to 457.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your car Allukin. This past weekend I had a deer dart out from the woods and creamed the side of my truck. Luckily most of the deer hit my side running bar so there are only a few scratches on my rocker panel.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Had an eight pointer walk, not run, across Hwy 60 last Saturday at around 2pm. it was just north of Bay City.

Passed him up and then a couple miles up the road was a dead spike.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

good job and good thinking for not swerving ...could have been a whole lot worse had you done so..my wife is from chicago and i have been telling her not to swerve for deer just to hit them and she just cant comprehend why. i guess it comes from growing up in texas


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Man, folks are gunna have to start putting front end replacements on their toyotas.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

would have gotten some backstrap


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

at least it was not a cow


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would aclled the warden and asked him to keep it. If not he could have picked it up for the needy. The local wardens around here sometimes will call me to come pick up fresh hit deer. I one of them pretty well.


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope the deer does not just rot..That would feed some needy families.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

****, im hunting in the wrong spot!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Had a near miss last time we left real early... not that mad at the pre-dawn fish now.

Good to hear y'all are alright. The doe I near missed came about 3" from my side view mirror. Had she jumped Daddy might not be typing right now. I hit the gas, too.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad you and your passenger are OK. I almost smoked a Lexus earlier, was driving down 528 towards Alvin and the road was clear in front of me well I thought it was but things change fast when your going 60 mph, looked off to my right to check out some new construction of a building, look back up and this Lexus is parked still as a brick in the right hand lane with a solid green. As soon as I see the Lexus a head pops up from the driver seat and still no movement, this all occured in about 5 seconds. So I swing the truck to the shoulder and apply the breaks to slow down, car behind me locked em up from the sound of it yet thankfully no wreck. 

And the lady just starts down the road like nothing happened.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ike caused me to scrap all of my deer meat. I would have taken that as a gift from the man upstairs. I would have felt more blessed to hit that deer than to go fishing. haha.

cg


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Was the accident on FM 442 ?


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad your ok. That's what keeps my bills paid.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Haha, finally got to see the pics. Now I bet you wished you never sold your old truck.


----------

